# Case 446 tractor



## thooftaaron (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can find a tiller that fits a Case 446 lawn tractor? I am located in SW MN


----------



## allstarrb38 (Jan 3, 2013)

thooftaaron said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a tiller that fits a Case 446 lawn tractor? I am located in SW MN


I saw one on Albany new York Craig's list. Maybe it is still there or you could post a request!


----------

